# Pre built Coils



## HvNDhF (3/6/18)

So I dont know if this allowed, please remove if not allowed. But would like to know who your "go to company" is for prebuilt coils.

There is so many options and currently im using clapton and aliens made from ni80.

Would like to buy quality/good coils and hopefully not buy 3 or 4 different batches before I find the best company or make of coils.

Thanks all

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/6/18)

Running micro aliens from crafted coils.... damn good vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/18)

@RiaanRed from The Coil Company and @smilelykumeenit are my two main go-to coil makers and both are very knowledgeable and helpful. The Coil Company Coils can only be bought from Vendors because he is so busy making coils that he hardly has time to play on ECIGSSA and Facebook anymore. Daniel from @smilelykumeenit is VERY responsive and helpful and if you PM him he will tailor-make coils for your specific requirements!

I also get coils from Crafted Coils and Bubble Wraps. I have also got coils from a couple of overseas guys known for their coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## HvNDhF (3/6/18)

Thanks for the replies. Have learned that paying a bit more for your coils is definately worth it. 

Had bought the cheaper coils before and the spit back and everything was so bad I actually gave up vaping for a while

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Thanks for the replies. Have learned that paying a bit more for your coils is definately worth it.
> 
> Had bought the cheaper coils before and the spit back and everything was so bad I actually gave up vaping for a while



There is no question that decent coils vs the crap that is mass produced in China make a real difference to the vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (3/6/18)

I use Crafted coils and Coil Worx. They're both excellent on flavour!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (3/6/18)

Greetings @HvNDhF 
I am currently using Coil Factor coils. They fire fast and they vape beautifully and they seem to last forever. I have had my present build for about a month now and they only increased in resistance by 0.01 ohm. That is quite impressive for me.

I hope you find the coil that works best for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (3/6/18)

This is speaking for myself only - I’m starting to wonder if the whole ‘quality prebuilt coil’ thing was just in my head. I feel happy with the results from my own builds, so I’ve decided not to buy prebuilt anymore.


Good luck and hope you find what you’re looking for!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## HvNDhF (3/6/18)

Thanks all. 

That time I thought it was me that just couldnt get the wicking right and I gave up vaping. 

Needless to say it was crap coils. 

Will look into all these companies and give them a try.

Always lekker to be able to come to the forum and get the help and tips that you asked for. Thanks all

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF (3/6/18)

Carnival said:


> This is speaking for myself only - I’m starting to wonder if the whole ‘quality prebuilt coil’ thing was just in my head. I feel happy with the results from my own builds, so I’ve decided not to buy prebuilt anymore.
> 
> 
> Good luck and hope you find what you’re looking for!


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (3/6/18)

HvNDhF said:


> So I dont know if this allowed, please remove if not allowed. But would like to know who your "go to company" is for prebuilt coils.
> 
> There is so many options and currently im using clapton and aliens made from ni80.
> 
> ...



@smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (3/6/18)

HvNDhF said:


> So I dont know if this allowed, please remove if not allowed. But would like to know who your "go to company" is for prebuilt coils.
> 
> There is so many options and currently im using clapton and aliens made from ni80.
> 
> ...


Have you tried @smilelykumeenit coils?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## HvNDhF (3/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Have you tried @smilelykumeenit coils?


I have not.... where can I get hold of some? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (3/6/18)

HvNDhF said:


> I have not.... where can I get hold of some?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Pm him directly from here @smilelykumeenit - talk to him about what you need and he will sort you out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## HvNDhF (3/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Pm him directly from here @smilelykumeenit - talk to him about what you need and he will sort you out.


Thnk you so much

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/6/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Thnk you so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Can't go wrong with @smilelykumeenit, he's my go to guy. 
28/38 aliens are awesome, 
For something a bit warmer, get the framed staple aliens. 
Mmmm tasty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/18)

Hi @HvNDhF 

I agree with many of the above comments.

I am using a few coils from @smilelykumeenit and they are very good. I also had a fused clapton from The Coil Company in my billet box and it lasted for ages and was very good too

Just a word of advice, try chat to the coil maker and ask what coil to get for your device and style of vaping. That will help you big time to get the right one and it makes a big difference. If you like a lowish power crisp vape on fruity menthols in the Skyline then the coil may differ to a big air big power coil for desserts in a Goon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## HvNDhF (3/6/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @HvNDhF
> 
> I agree with many of the above comments.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am currently talking to the coil maker before purchasing

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (3/6/18)

@HvNDhF - see pics of coils supplied by @smilelykumeenit - Amazing Awesomeness - hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## HvNDhF (3/6/18)

Max said:


> @HvNDhF - see pics of coils supplied by @smilelykumeenit - Amazing Awesomeness - hope this helps.
> View attachment 134133
> 
> 
> View attachment 134134


I like...... are going to order some coils soon

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (4/6/18)

This dude blows my mind. I know Juicy Joes stocks his coils.
https://www.instagram.com/coilsmit/

I've used premade Demon Killer Fire Coils D (NI80 Tricore fused clapton) with great success in my OBS Engine which retails for R25 a pop (so R50 a set), but nowadays just run simple dual Vandy Vape NI80 fused claptons, 6 wraps, 3mm ID that comes on a roll for like R150. While I would love to gooi some custom alien hand made prebuilds in my atty from time to time, the current solution does work out cheaper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (4/6/18)

Crafted coils and DNA coils and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Wimmas (4/6/18)

I've heard good things about Geekvape Fused Claptons. 3m spool at around R130. Build your own 5 / 6 / 7 wraps. They are tri core.

Or buy some Kidney Puncher Ni80 26g and 36g 10m spools from Juicy Joes and build your own Fused Claptons.

Coils make a big difference on an entire vape experience (Flavour, ramp up etc).

Also depends if you vape dual or single coil, which mode, how hard etc. I enjoy larger surface builds on a single coil @ around 0.2 - 0.4 ohm and a little smaller surface builds on dual at the same resistance. I also vape at around 40w on single coils and 45 to 50w on duals. I ljke long drags as well. 

I hate warm vapes and and excessive wattage. Just runs down batteries and changes the entire experience for me. 



Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (5/6/18)

gasPhase coils are for me prob the best coils in the country from Mr Angilo. Super high quality, flavour and vapour of these coils for days and they last super long. What more do you want from a set of local coils that wont cost you your house..LOL


----------

